# ipw2100 wireless network problem [solved]

## Tim-Erwin

Hi everybody!

Before writing this post I've read a lot of threads about ipw2100-Problems, but none was helpful for me and my Centrino-Notebook with a fresh gentoo on it. *sigh* So here is my problem:

- I compiled the ipw2100 package successfully.

- I modprobed (later on autoloaded) the ipw2100 and the crypt modules without recieving error messages.

- The LED indicating wlan activity got active.

- So far... now iwconfig:

```
eth1      unassociated  ESSID:"mps"  Nickname:"ipw2100"

          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate=0 kb/s   Tx-Power:off

          Retry:on   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:4272-656D-656E-3230-3035-6D70-73   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

I tried to change the channel with 

```
iwconfig eth1 channel 6
```

 but everything I get is:

```
Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :

    SET failed on device eth0 ; Operation not supported.

```

The AP with the ESSID "mps" is definetly working.

I tried another ipw2100 version, switched of ACPI in the kernel, ...

btw: loading the module gives the following messages:

```

no access points found

Couldn't find any access points on eth1

```

and:

```
iwlist eth1 scan

eth1   no scan results 
```

So I would really be grateful if someone could give me some helpful hints.Last edited by Tim-Erwin on Fri Jun 17, 2005 3:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xgregx

You have to bring up the interface first:

```

ifconfig eth1 up

```

Give that a try.

EDIT - Actually, you say you can see LEDs blinking on your card?  That probably means it is already up.  Hmm.  Well, I'm hating wireless too, still can get mine to work

-Greg

----------

## zervus

Is there anything suspicious in the output of 'dmesg' after loading the kernel module?

----------

## Tim-Erwin

dmesg gives:

```
ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, 1.1.0

ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ipw2100: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

eth1: Radio is disabled by RF switch.

mtrr: 0xe8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xe8000000,0x400000
```

Hope, that helps.

(@xgregx: correct, the interface is up, nevertheless, thx for posting!)

----------

## UberLord

 *Tim-Erwin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eth1: Radio is disabled by RF switch.
> 
> 

 

I guess you need to enable radio ...

----------

## zervus

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *Tim-Erwin wrote:*   
> 
> eth1: Radio is disabled by RF switch.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Exactly. Press the wireless button on your laptop. Works for me the same way. After I load the kernel module the wireless led lights up, but I nevertheless have to press the button to activate it.

----------

## Tim-Erwin

 *zervus wrote:*   

> Press the wireless button on your laptop.

 

Hmm... that's not that easy. Ok, I CAN press it, but nothing happens because it's a software-based switch. There is a program that switches on/off the card when pressing the button, but I did't manage to run it on linux.

Btw I think, that the LED indicates radio activity.

----------

## swimmer

May I ask which kind of laptop you use?

grz

swimmer

----------

## Tim-Erwin

 *swimmer wrote:*   

> May I ask which kind of laptop you use?

 

Of course you may  :Smile:  I've got an "Fujitsu Siemens Amilo M 7400" (Centrino):

- Pentium M 1400MHz

- VGA: Intel Extreme Graphics 2  :Crying or Very sad: 

- Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

- ...

----------

## Jerem

And what the fucking hell are you using channel 6 instead of 11 ???

Go with standard settings and all will work.

Personnally, I use the ipw2100 and I only set up the essid, ap and key. And it works.

----------

## zervus

It seems like you need to use the fsam4700 kernel module in order to be able to use your wireless button.

See the last post on this thread for more info.

----------

## butters

Hi, I'm having the same problem:

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, 1.1.0

ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:03.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ

5

ipw2100: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

eth1: Radio is disabled by RF switch.

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

But either I don't have a "wireless button" or I'm too stupid to release I do.  I have a Dell Inspiron 500m (similar to 600m but with integrated graphics).

----------

## Tim-Erwin

The fsam7400-Module did it for me. It is made for Fujitsu Siemens Amilo M 7400 in fact but perhaps you can use it too. Just give it a try.

- Load the module from http://zwobbl.homelinux.net/pub/

- go to the download location, type "tar -xzf fsam7400-0.4.0.tar.gz" (at the moment the best version)

- enter the new directory "cd fsam7400-0.4.0"

- type "make && make install"

- load the module with "modprobe fsam7400"

Now you are ready. If it works for your Laptop you enable radio by typing "echo 1 > /proc/driver/wireless/radio" (a "0" for switching it off).

Thanks to zervus for the useful tip.

Greets, Tim-Erwin

----------

## biatch0

Does anyone know of a program similar to fsam7400 that works for other 2100/2200BG cards? I've got an ASUS m5200, with a clean install of gentoo... and for some reason I decided to FN+F2. I don't look forward to installing Windows then reinstalling gentoo just to enable wireless again   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

